
Tesla battery data shows path to over 500,000 miles on a single pack - Osiris30
https://electrek.co/2016/11/01/tesla-battery-degradation/
======
stcredzero
This is pretty huge news for Tesla and electric vehicles in general. It's also
huge news for Solar Photovoltaic power.

------
tonmoy
Unless we have a more considerable amount of power generation from renewable
sources, this is all bad news for the environment. The efficiency provided by
larger power plants, electric motors and some percentage of renewable included
would be offset easily if all the cars start to get more mileage in a shorter
amount of time as the article suggests :(

